# how much usage does online gaming use



## reddevil6 (Jun 1, 2008)

hi i play COD4 on the internet a lot i just want to know how much of my internet usage this will use? cos i only get 20G a mounth


----------



## Tuffie (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know exact figures, but if you have played cod2 I know it uses a little less bandwith then that.

Kent.


----------



## reddevil6 (Jun 1, 2008)

Tuffie said:


> I don't know exact figures, but if you have played cod2 I know it uses a little less bandwith then that.
> 
> Kent.



na i have not


----------



## Sir Travis D (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope charter doesn't do bandwidth


----------



## epidemik (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats a bummer/weird you have limited bandwidth. 

I cant really tell you but i also imagine downloading mods/(maps?) would increase it.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Jun 1, 2008)

Online gaming won't (shouldn't) be bad, I have 6GB download limit and my brothers play runescape every day and I play several older shooting games, and gaming's never used up too many bits... I remember me and my brother frequently playing several online RPGs every day back when we had 1GB wireless, never exceeding the limit.


----------

